# Usher Audio 1.5 (Mod of Threshold s/300) anyone have experience?



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

I was looking at used Threshold S/ series amps and found this form Usher Audio

http://www.usheraudiousa.com/products/electronics/r-1-5-amplifier

I was looking at this to replace an OLD S/200 for use with Altec 604 8h lll mains. they still make it and I think it is still "only" $2500.00 for the amp. The review ( http://www.dartmouth.tv/audio/images/r-1-5-the-sensible-sound.pdf )sounds like it would fit well with the horn point source of the Altec's. Anyone have experience with them or the company? I did not find any search references to them in HTS.


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

I also found this review at TNT

http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/3_power_amps_e.html


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Dwightlf said:


> I also found this review at TNT
> 
> http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/3_power_amps_e.html



I doubt you would hear any differences between the two. I for one, have never been able to tell different amps apart from each other. Just make sure that what ever you go with, has enough current and can handle low ohm loads. If I were you and in the market for a new amp, I would go with a used Rotel or a used Parasound as both of those have high current, can handle low ohm loads, and are generally built like tanks. I see no reason to pay $2,500.00 for a new amp. Although I can't tell differences between good amps, I can, however, tell the differences between preamps and source components. Upgrade your source or preamp, or even your speakers. That will net the biggest gain in sound quality.


----------

